# vertraging



## Chimel

Als ik schrijf "Mijn excuses voor de vertraging" (pour le retard) heb ik altijd het gevoel dat ik hetzelfde schrijf als "pour le ralentissement", d.w.z. voor het feit dat het trager verloopt, niet dat het later gebeurt dan voorzien.

Is dit de geijkte formule? Kun je geen onderscheid maken tussen de twee begrippen?

M.a.w. hoe zou je vertalen "A cause d'un ralentissement de la production, le produit sera livré en retard"? Omwille van een vertraging wordt het met een vertraging geleverd?


----------



## eno2

Ja het is de geijkte formule. It's all 'apologies for the delay'. Maar toch is het ietwat problematisch. Treinen hebben of lopen vertraging op. Ook productie kan vertraging oplopen. Dat zit zonder meer kits.
Ikzelf zou er ook intrappen en zou  ook zeggen 'sorry voor de vertraging (bij het antwoorden of reageren), in plaats van en wellicht correcter: 'sorry voor de late reactie' of 'sorry voor het late antwoord'.

Maar dat gebruik van 'vertraging' is niet echt kits *volgens DVD* want geen van de 5 betekenissen deceleratie/ oponthoud van dienst, voertuigen/oponthoud van werkzaamheden/langzamer gang/overbrenging (van snel naar langzaam) *schijnt* te refereren aan 'vertraging' (sic) bij het reageren of antwoorden. Maar misschien zie ik dat verkeerd?

Voor wat een levering betreft kan de definitie 'langzamer gang' wel van toepassing zijn. Misschien....
Kijk, als het proces (productie, administratieve behandeling, verpakking, versturen, transport) trager verloopt, dan loopt de levering zelf ook vertraging op. Ikzelf zou er  ook intrappen en zou ook zeggen 'sorry voor de opgelopen vertraging bij het leveren'.

Hoe dat ook zij, in elk geval tracht je altijd herhalingen te vermijden. En dus beroep te doen op een synoniem.
<Door een vertraging in de productie zal het product (te) laat of  over tijd  geleverd worden>.
Dit als je 'vertraging' wil behouden in verband met productie. Wat me logisch lijkt. Anders kan je zeggen: <Door productieproblemen zal het product met  vertraging geleverd worden>.


----------



## Red Arrow

Je kan retard eventueel vertalen als 'uitstel', maar "Mijn excuses voor het uitstel." bekt niet echt zo goed. Er wordt inderdaad meestal geen onderscheid gemaakt tussen retard en ralentissement, maar er is altijd context.

'en retard' is gewoon 'te laat'. Door de *vertraagde* productie werd het product *te laat* geleverd. Door *het uitstellen* van de productie werd het product *te laat* geleverd.


----------



## eno2

'Uitstellen van de productie'  klinkt als een zeer ongewone combinatie en heeft niets vandoen met een vertraging in de productie.



eno2 said:


> ...vertraging in de productie.. .


"vertraging in de productie"  29200 G
"uitstellen van productie" 5 G


----------



## Chimel

Ok, ik zie het. Hartelijk dank aan jullie beiden voor je reactie.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> 'Uitstellen van de productie'  klinkt als een zeer ongewone combinatie en heeft niets vandoen met een vertraging in de productie.
> 
> 
> "vertraging in de productie"  29200 G
> "uitstellen van productie" 5 G



Er is ook zoiets als _achterstand_.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> 'Uitstellen van de productie'  klinkt als een zeer ongewone combinatie en heeft niets vandoen met een vertraging in de productie.
> 
> 
> "vertraging in de productie"  29200 G
> "uitstellen van productie" 5 G


Mee eens.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Er is ook zoiets als _achterstand_.


Jazeker.
Klinkt net iets harder dan vertraging vind ik.

De combinatie 'achterstand in productie' produceert  9450 G, een behoorlijke achterstand op 'vertraging in productie'.


----------

